# Clear space in front of toilet



## Robert (Dec 1, 2016)

Existing building in CA, we need a 5' wide x 4' deep maneuvering space in front of the toilet (commercial toilet compartment). Can that 5' wide space start 8" from the toilet side wall? There is a 8"x8" concrete column in the corner in front of the toilet... which is reducing the 4' clearance to 3'-4" at that corner only. Otherwise all clearances are good.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 2, 2016)

Don't know about CA codes but ICC/ANSI A117.1 would not allow it.


----------



## steveray (Dec 2, 2016)

Clearances given are normally absolute minimums...and here it would be 5x5...


----------



## mark handler (Dec 2, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> Don't know about CA codes but ICC/ANSI A117.1 would not allow it.


There is No exception in CA for this obstruction to the "clear space" requirement. Move the toilet.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 2, 2016)

Is toilet a tank or flush meter?
Consider using a shorter stool, they are available.
Also old style with wall mtd tank is very shallow.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 2, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Consider using a shorter stool, they are available.


Per CPC
all public toilets shall be elongated and open front


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 3, 2016)

Products are available MH as an alternate methods and means, no removal of structural elements required.


----------



## Robert (Dec 3, 2016)

It's an elongated tank style toilet. Yes I figured it wouldn't fly. I did see a compact elongated bowl from Kohler though still not small enough for the clearance required.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 3, 2016)

Keep trying, off brands or recycle?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 3, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> recycle?


Must also comply with SB407


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 3, 2016)

Kill joy eh? Many recycled fixtures can be altered to meet those requirements. It remains possible within the existing limits to meet the minimums by using alternate m & m's.


----------

